# ***I might have to cancel Beehive.......please come***



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I need at least 5 more people by tomorrow to come with us to Beehivefrom the 27th until the 29th or I have to cancel  . So take a look here.

http://www.beehivefarm-woodlandlakes.co.uk/caravan_and_camping_site.html

It looks really good for kids, fishermen, nature lovers and fol who just want a little piece and quiet. 

PLEASE COME!

Zoe


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Such a pity - looks great. Unfortunately OH will be in/just coming out of hospital with six weeks recovery period otherwise we would be there. Not too far from us either - Damn!

Tco


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Sorry, We would definately had come if we have not already been commited to two different appointments that weekend. 

I know thats not what you want to hear, but just to let you know, we are all for this type of weekend away where the kids would have had pently to occupy themselves.

Fingers crossed you get some more takers and do not have to cancel the event.

Anita


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks you two, It should be a great weekend, and the weather for the area looks great for those dates aswell.
PLEASE ANYONE OUT THERE, PLEASE BOOK NOW!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sorry from us too . . we are off the road with u/s front wheel bearing


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Being off the road at this time of the year is real bad news, hope you get fixed up soon


Zoe


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Zoe.. is the cost £7.50 as stated for Beehive per night or for the weekend ?.

Might be interested as have a free weekend. Subject to being able to buy petrol ! :roll: :lol: 

Teckie


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry Zoe  me off the road too, speed limit - 0mph


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i think a lot of people are concerned about Diesel atm and thats what will be causing issues Zoe 

I know almost all of the petrol stations around me are out of all fuel


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

There is no problem with fuel in the Burton/South Derbyshire area,so anyone coming to Beehive should be able to fill up OK. If they have enough money,that is!!!!!
Reg.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think because it is a very expensive place to visit it will be £7.50 per night but I will check with Jacquie later.
There are no problems in Derby with fuel what so ever, with diesel all over the place for £1.28 so Burton will be OK.

Come and join us the farm for the kids looks fantastic, and the lakes are beautiful.


Zoe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


The cost of this rally is £7.50 per night no electric but that is only if we have 10 plus vans attending. 

If we do not have 10+ vans then we have to pay the sites normal fees which are a bit on the expensive side being £14 per night plus extra for awnings, dogs, kids, extra adults etc.

At the moment we have 9 confirmed on the list but as to whether they all intend to turn up we are not sure on that either, but if we could get at least another 3 of you to join Zoe then we may just get the 10+ needed.

If not then this rally will probably be cancelled.

Where are all the folks with children as this is the ideal place to take them. Folks are always moaning we do not do any rallies for the younger members on here with families but when we do nobody wants to attend them :roll: so it up to you folks use it or lose it.

Fuel strike is over I believe so by next week should be back to normal hopefully.


Jacquie


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

*Beehive*

We would probably be interested. Not far from us and would help to keep your numbers up.

Let me know


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

The more the merrier, If you would like to come and can confirm could you please let me know by 6.00pm


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Last chance folks come on!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

bump........................please


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Teckie & RiveraNige please add your names to the rally list we would be most great full if you would attend this rally  



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Teckie & RiveraNige please add your names to the rally list we would be most great full if you would attend this rally
> 
> Jacquie


yes please come it should be a great weekend with just a few more mewterhewmers


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

*Beehive*

Added our details. Many thanks


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

*Beehive*

Added our details. Many thanks


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks River


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

For anyone coming to the Beehive rally via the A38 DO NOT leave the A38 at the Walton on Trent and Barton junction as this takes you over a very narrow bridge ,use the Burton/Branston from Litchfield or Claymills/Stretton from Derby junction and follow the brown Rosliston Forestry sings

Alan(talbot28)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Alan for your directions.

Well done RiveraNige for adding yourself to the rally list i'm sure Zoe will make you very welcome.


We still need another 2 vans to attend this rally PLEASE.


Teckie where for art thou you haven't added yourself to the rally list yet :?: 


Just 2 more PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


Jacquie


----------

